# 16 Plates out tomorrow.....



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone got something new coming? Anyone seen any yet?

Can anyone possibly top this? :lol:


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Oh my EYES, I'm sure all the bimbo essex type lasses will be all over it...


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

why for the love of god would you do that to an audi


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

A pink, diesel Audi...should be scrapped. :devil:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That must be worth all of 50 pence :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

SV = Scotland , Please keep it up there


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

Hopefully get a call soon to get mine delivered.. Mazda 6 Sport Nav 175 Saloon in Deep crystal blue.

Sad to see my Megane R26 go soon


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

No....I've just bought a *16* year old car.


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> No....I've just bought a *16* year old car.


I lol'd :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

What the thundercat is that monstrosity???

I've seen one, last week a Vauxhall Vivaro can being driven on trade plates


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

no comment.


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Please tell me that's a wrap?!
Wouldn't like to re sale that's for sure


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

jonesyFX said:


> I lol'd :lol:


And the car I'm driving now isn't too far off the colour of that Audi Kerr posted.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

We get ours Wednesday. Skoda told us it was going to be late due to delays for a 1st March delivery but managed to get done in time but were going to pick it up on the 2nd as the dealership will be hectic that day apparently and it gives me another day to fully clean the car before we swap keys over. 
Getting a 1.4TSi ACT Skoda Superb Hatch in Petrol Blue Metallic with Pegasus alloy wheels. Almost identical to the one below.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw a 16 plate MAN truck earlier being delivered to the dealers


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

We pick up our new Octavia VRS tomorrow on a 16 plate. Cant wait!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Chris_Foci said:


> We pick up our new Octavia VRS tomorrow on a 16 plate. Cant wait!


Post up pictures please fella.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:doublesho and what about that Audi, what the hell are they playing at :doublesho


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ooo you getting your m235i resprayed?


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Delivered a '16 plate to a customer today (on trade plates) under strict instruction that they can't drive it til 00:01 tomorrow morning.
First one out the dealership.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I bet they did


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> I bet they did




He put it straight in the garage, rain expected early tomorrow.
Didn't want it to get dirty taking it out too soon...

...sounds familiar :thumb:


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Post up pictures please fella.


Will do. Its a hatch in Race Blue with the Black pack as an option.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Collecting my new Audi Q3 one off colour. What...


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My A4 is on the docks at Grimsby waiting for a transporter


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

We've ordered a MY2016 Range Rover Evoque HSE Dynamic (9 speed auto) in Pheonix Orange with Black Contrast Roof & Privacy Glass, but we've got to wait until the end of April


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

justina3 said:


> why for the love of god would you do that to an audi


Don't worry it's only a Q3! 

Thankfully not an RS model of some description.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

SWMBO said she saw the Q3 on Instagram, owned by a 19 year old blonde with 'barbie' in her username. :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Bit annoyed the dealer photo didn't blank the plate on my new Audi. Oh well...........


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

God that's awful


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

My dealer rang yesterday morning to tell me my new Golf R had just landed in the UK... should be ready for collection in the next 10-14 days. 

I'm hoping this will be on a 16 plate. I'd be a bit miffed if it was registered the day before the new plate arrived.


----------



## Filtrum (Dec 31, 2010)

Noticed a 16 reg mini on a drive down the road yesterday! Thought it was a bit weird and maybe to do with the leap year?!


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Filtrum said:


> Noticed a 16 reg mini on a drive down the road yesterday! Thought it was a bit weird and maybe to do with the leap year?!


No, nothing to do with leap year. Quite a few people get their cars a day early but it's not legal to drive until it's officially 1st March/Sept.


----------



## SuperMin (Jan 30, 2016)

Man.....that audi is shocking!

We just picked up our new Suzuki Vitara S for my other half. Might not be everyone's choice, but it's much nicer to drive and ride than the Smart ForFour we had. Our first white car! :detailer:









:driver:


----------



## Nickg_pfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Lady Penelope??


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nickg_pfc said:


> Lady Penelope??


Stevie Wonder more likely haha


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That pink Audi.....what odds do I get.....

It's been ordered for or by a typical WAG wannabe airhead who's role model is Katie Price :lol:


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

Picked mine up today


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice Mini, looks a pretty good spec :thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Picking my Focus ST up in two weeks, can't wait.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Saw a nice dark silver(ish) with black alloys BMW M3 parked on the drive down the road from me whilst out walking the dog this evening. Looked really nice under the early evening street lights. It was only visiting as I know the guy who's house it was and it most definitely wasn't his


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Just picked up a hire car for work, brand new 16 plate Skoda Octavia. Not three bad, interior looks the same as every other VAG car at the minute, petrol engine, not sure which one yet though, feels quite gutless


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Picked up my CRV yesterday, weather saw pretty bad but gave it a quick clean today.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Picked up 'Piglet' today.





Couple of non issues. Ordered her with beige leather. One month after the order went in was told Skoda was having a supply is and would black be okay as beige wasn't available. Then today. Picked her up with the intention of cleaning her tomorrow as I had a friend's car to clean today. Only afterwards as I was about to reload the car noticed the wheels aren't what was ordered. What was ordered was 18" Pegasus alloy wheels but received 18" Modus alloy wheels instead, as I say a non issue as I actually like these better than the ones I picked.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

^ that looks awesome!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Still waiting for our A1 s-line that should have been delivered on the 2nd but have been told it's not left Germany yet. Sold our car yesterday so careless with no idea when it's coming.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bustanut said:


> Still waiting for our A1 s-line that should have been delivered on the 2nd but have been told it's not left Germany yet. Sold our car yesterday so careless with no idea when it's coming.


Hmm I would have thought they'd provide you with a car if its been delayed?


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

That looks superb especially from the front


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

vxlomegav6 said:


> That looks superb especially from the front


Cheers. She does look good, especially from the front. Such presence on the road.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Hmm I would have thought they'd provide you with a car if its been delayed?


Yes buddy, me too. There was no offer of this on there behalf . I have spoke to them today to suggest this could be an option. Just waiting for a response.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

TheMilko2905 said:


> We've ordered a MY2016 Range Rover Evoque HSE Dynamic (9 speed auto) in Pheonix Orange with Black Contrast Roof & Privacy Glass, but we've got to wait until the end of April


Hope it's better than my boss's picked up March 1st at 7.30, by 7.45 it had broken down!


----------

